# Is my bunny pregnant?



## WillowRabbitry (Sep 20, 2013)

This is my first time breeding rabbits, and the does first time breeding also. She is a 6 month old Holland Lop. She is medium size for her breed. I bred them August 21, so they should be due tomorrow or sometimes soon. I am pretty sure she is pregnant. She barely eats anything lately and has become very cranky and mean! The problem is that they are due tomorrow and she hasn't started making a nest yet. 
I don't know what to do if she doesn't make a nest.


----------



## lynnnora2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a similar problem, I bred my 2 does on 22 August, the older one has made her nest already, but my younger one who is 6 months also seems to start a nest then destroy it then start a new one then destroy it and so on. Its frustrating and worrying that they wont know what to do when the time comes. I have now put 2 boxes in, in the hope she nests in the preferred end of the cage.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 20, 2013)

She may simply make the nest at the last minute, some does also pull fur after they give birth. She is a new mum, so she may not get it right the first time, if she does have babies without pulling fur, you may have to improvise with something.

I am a little concerned that you say she's hardly been eating anything, if she's pregnant she should be eating more to support her babies.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## majorv (Sep 20, 2013)

I've found that some does will eat very little a day or so before kindling. They usually start back up after kindling. Just keep pellets and hay available. I may put some rolled oats or BOSS on top of their pellets to entice them.


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 22, 2013)

Hopefully she'll pull fur at the last minute. I used to always gather up some clean leftover nest fur after litters no longer needed it and used it for future nests when does didn't pull fur, but since this is your first time breeding, that begs the question of what you could use instead. 

If you can find a place that sells it, you can buy synthetic nesting material made from a cat tails or angora wool (make sure it's chopped up so no long strands can entangle the babies). Vendors at rabbit shows sometimes have them, but this sounds urgent. You could call around your local feed stores and research rabbit supply vendors in your area, or post an ad on craigslist (you may have more luck finding someone who has some angora wool this way). 

Does anyone know if, in a desperate situation, you could trim some of of the softer undercoat from a doe and build the nest out of that? Would that be effective?


----------



## majorv (Sep 22, 2013)

Jackelope said:


> Hopefully she'll pull fur at the last minute. I used to always gather up some clean leftover nest fur after litters no longer needed it and used it for future nests when does didn't pull fur, but since this is your first time breeding, that begs the question of what you could use instead.
> 
> If you can find a place that sells it, you can buy synthetic nesting material made from a cat tails or angora wool (make sure it's chopped up so no long strands can entangle the babies). Vendors at rabbit shows sometimes have them, but this sounds urgent. You could call around your local feed stores and research rabbit supply vendors in your area, or post an ad on craigslist (you may have more luck finding someone who has some angora wool this way).
> 
> Does anyone know if, in a desperate situation, you could trim some of of the softer undercoat from a doe and build the nest out of that? Would that be effective?


 
You don't need to trim it, but on the belly the hair usually comes out pretty easily if the doe hasn't pulled it when she kindles. You can also use dryer lint in a pinch. Pet stores sell nesting material, which you could keep on hand for future use.


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 22, 2013)

majorv said:


> You don't need to trim it, but on the belly the hair usually comes out pretty easily if the doe hasn't pulled it when she kindles. You can also use dryer lint in a pinch. Pet stores sell nesting material, which you could keep on hand for future use.



Awesome! Thanks for information. That should help the Op a lot more than I could.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 22, 2013)

You're in Michigan, right? Worst case and you need some fur for the babies, let me know. I've got a bunch of Aria's in bag from her last molt. (Figured I'd spin yarn or something with it.)


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! She ended up not being pregnant so I rebred them yesterday. I will tell you what how it go's when the babies arrive next month!


----------



## ladysown (Sep 24, 2013)

HOLD ON...

rabbits can go up to day 35-36 after breeding before they kindle.

SHE was giving you clues that she was pregnant... not eating much, being temperamental.

MANY rabbits will breed even if they are pregnant.

MAKE SURE that rabbit still has a nestbox and bedding materials.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 24, 2013)

ladysown said:


> HOLD ON...
> 
> rabbits can go up to day 35-36 after breeding before they kindle.
> 
> ...



I agree with this still have a nestbox in that cage. You should also try to palpate her. If she is pregnant the babies will be very obvious in her abdomen area. Please palpate her to make sure she isn't pregnant! If she is still pregnant this may be a litter of DOAs but make sure she has a nest still! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Ladysown, I am aware of that  
I had a professional breeder friend of mine come and palpate Barlow and she said she wasn't pregnant. I waited three days after they were due just to make sure.


----------

